# [SOLVED] USB Mouse does not work after kernel upgrade

## philip

I just upgraded from kernel 3.12.13 to 3.14.14

For some reason my USB mouse ceased to work. 

The usb mouse gets detected by the kernel:

dmesg if I disconnect and reconnect the mouse:

```
[  318.707630] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[  326.326846] usb 2-1: new full-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[  326.499240] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04d9, idProduct=a070

[  326.499246] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  326.499249] usb 2-1: Product: USB Gaming Mouse

[  326.499251] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: G-SPY

```

But I can't really say it is seen with lsusb 

# lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04ca:7036 Lite-On Technology Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 8087:07dc Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 138a:0017 Validity Sensors, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1199:a001 Sierra Wireless, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04d9:a070 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

My kernel parameters seem OK:

```
CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y
```

What is missing....?

----------

## ivanoff

It's not working in X, is that your problem ? an extract of Xorg.0.log would be useful in that case. Evdev can be a cuprit : x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

----------

## philip

Here is my Xorg.0.log reagrding evdev

```
# grep evdev /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    12.531] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    12.531] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    12.531] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    12.533] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    12.533] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    12.533] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    12.533] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    12.533] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    12.533] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    12.533] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    12.557] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    12.557] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    12.557] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    12.557] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    12.557] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    12.557] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    12.557] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    12.558] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    12.558] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    12.558] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    12.558] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    12.558] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    12.558] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    12.558] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    12.560] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    12.560] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    12.560] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    12.560] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    12.560] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    12.560] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    12.560] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    12.561] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    12.595] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    12.595] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint'

[    12.595] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/event13"

[    12.595] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xa

[    12.595] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    12.595] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found relative axes

[    12.595] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found x and y relative axes

[    12.595] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Configuring as mouse

[    12.595] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    12.595] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    12.595] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: initialized for relative axes.

[    12.596] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    12.596] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ThinkPad Extra Buttons'

[    12.596] (**) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    12.596] (--) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Vendor 0x17aa Product 0x5054

[    12.596] (--) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Found keys

[    12.596] (II) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Configuring as keyboard

[    12.596] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

phils_x1 linux # 
```

```
# grep mouse /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    12.342] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    12.594] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    12.595] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    12.595] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Configuring as mouse

[    12.595] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/mouse1)                                             

```

My kernel settings are:

```
# grep EVDEV .config                                                        

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y
```

```
# grep HID .config | grep =y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

phils_x1 linux # 
```

Still no USB mouse......

----------

## philip

I solved it

```
# dmesg | grep usb | grep holtek

[    3.627012] holtek_mouse 0003:04D9:A070.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [G-SPY USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input0
```

and

```
https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-995316-highlight-evdev.html
```

HID_HOLTEK must be activated in the kernel for my mouse. This is apparently a different structure of  .config for the kernel-3.14.14  . I did make oldconfig, but this option was never transferred to my new .config.

Thanks a lot ivanoff for your support!

----------

